# Safety flag & Lightning



## OBee (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi I'm new and this is my second post.

Does mounting a safety pole/flag increases the chances of a lightning strike? As I know, lightnings like pointed objects. The one I have is fibreglass and 70plus inches(http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... d=cat20161)

Will running a metal from tip into water helps or does nothing at all?

Hobie also has a nice one at 4feet but I find it a little short.


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

who wants to be out in lightening ? get in fast and go home ! Dont know whether the metal in water would do eff all , i have doubts about it . jmo. Kritter.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

If I was out in a storm i would not worry about the fibreglass pole for the flag, I would worry a lot about it if it was b=made of graphite tho. Graphite conducts electricity, fibreglass does not.

Jack.


----------



## OBee (Dec 2, 2009)

In a lightning storm everything conducts, even air.

You dont want it thru your body but thru a safe channel into the water hence I was thinking a metal trace running from pole tip into the water, just like you see on building rooftops.


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Most people who get struck by lighting are done so because they are wet, and thus the water on the outside of their body acts as a conductor to the ground (well, atleast less resistance than the air around them). If you are in a kayak, in a storm, you are wet, and the highest point in ................................................................................................................... <- that much distance. Get out of there....


----------

